# Single Parent Allowance



## Unregistered (13 Apr 2005)

I have a dodgy couple renting a house. She is preggiers and he is doing casual building work which I get the impression he is sick of. If he quits or loses his job would she qualify for rent allowance if he continues to live in the house?


----------



## marnif (13 Apr 2005)

She would not be entitled to Single Parent Allowance if he continued to live in the house.


----------



## sinead76 (13 Apr 2005)

But if they're both unemployed they could go on the dole as a family unit and claim rent allowance.  Unfortunately, pretending they don't live together and her claiming OPFA + household benefits as well as him claiming dole/working would get them a lot more money!

Not recommending this kind of carryon, apart from moral deterrents, it's an insult to those people who earn an honest living or those who scrape by on the social entitlements that they genuinely are entitled to, but the dept of soc. community and family affairs have made millions in the last few years from detecting cheats


----------

